# 2003 Maxima SE



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

I am about to buy a 2003 Maxima SE with auto transmission with 115k miles. I wanted to know if there are any issues these cars have. He has done tune ups ( I think he means oil changes) every 3 months and has owned it for 2 years. He has never had the need to replace major parts. 

I know that the 04+ and later models have had major transmission problems and other issues as well. I am not sure if this model has similar problems or others, that I should be aware about. I just want to do my due diligence before I buy it and not know what I am looking at with this car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On the whole, they are very good cars and the last Maxima to be built in Japan. There have been some that have had issues with oil burning due to poor tension of the second oil control ring on the pistons against the tapered bores of the VQ motors. You also could see an ignition coil fail on occassion. Otherwise, not too many problems.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> On the whole, they are very good cars and the last Maxima to be built in Japan. There have been some that have had issues with oil burning due to poor tension of the second oil control ring on the pistons against the tapered bores of the VQ motors. You also could see an ignition coil fail on occassion. Otherwise, not too many problems.



thanks for the advice. just wanted to know the history behind them. i know the 04 and up models have transmission problems like crazy from what i have read.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

are the 2002 just as good as the 2003 model as well?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, there's not a whole lot differant. Remember with the 2004, it was not only a first year new model, but the first year it was built in the US. So, yeah, it had it's share of bugs.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

cool. yeah i cuz dont the 2000-2001 model has more bugs than the 2002-2003 model?


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

is this a good buy? 2002 nissan maxima se, 116k miles, automatic, cloth interior, rear spoiler and champagne color. asking is $5k. should i go lower or worth less?

input would be great...


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

$5k is a good price, I paid the same for a somewhat higher mileage 6 speed '02 with leather and Bose. The dealer had no idea the 6 speed cars are worth more, lowered the price because he thought it would be harder to sell.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

Scottwax said:


> $5k is a good price, I paid the same for a somewhat higher mileage 6 speed '02 with leather and Bose. The dealer had no idea the 6 speed cars are worth more, lowered the price because he thought it would be harder to sell.


ah okay. how has the repairs been or maintenance? any bugs on the car?


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

Original owner never changed the plugs, so that had to be done. Not nearly as hard to pull the intake manifold and change out the rear 3 plugs as I'd been lead to believe. Other than that, been running pretty good the last 5500 miles since purchased.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

what kind of gas is recommended or should use? is 87 fine?


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

Says right on the gas door to use premium...they aren't joking either.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

Got it. How much is it to have a key copy from one of the ones i have and getting a new remote?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Key has a chip in it, so you would need to get it cut and intitialized in order for it to start the car. I've heard prices in the $100-$150 range. Remote MSRP's for $103 from Nissan. Cheaper units can be found online with a little searching.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't know the 2002 maxima had a chip in the key. I thought it was a normal key. Can I only get the key at the dealer or any place can do it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You'll have to search around for the chipped key...but as far as programming it, only the dealer as far as I have ever heard.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone know where this goes connected to? its the connector in the brown. i just bought a 2002 maxima and found this like that. there is no CEL light or anything like that.


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

also, what is a good place or site for replacement of my hid bulbs for my headlights? i would like to put a h3 hid kit on my fogs. 

any input or good reliable recommendations would be great, being that there are so many websites saying there is the best. 

thanks...


----------



## ELGUPASO (Sep 23, 2006)

just found out that the brown connector by radiator is for electronic motor mount. sounds like they had changed it out on this car. 

only question now is, where can i get a replacement driver side headlamp? sounds like mine is broken from the bottom part, because it has movement. would appreciate the feedback.


----------

